

Ask HN: Recommend some "essays with code" like Norvig's sudoku solver - jonp

I enjoyed and learned a lot from Peter Norvig's sudoku solver (http://norvig.com/sudoku.html) and spelling corrector (http://norvig.com/spell-correct.html). Can anyone recommend similar articles from other authors that combine interesting ideas with good programming style?
======
jonp
Clickable links:

Sudoku solver: <http://norvig.com/sudoku.html>

Spelling corrector: <http://norvig.com/spell-correct.html>

